# Fast Track to OpenSolaris Feedback Thread



## krabhishek (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am the person who wrote your Fast Track to OpenSolaris which is bundled with Digit's Feb 2010 issue. I thought it will be good idea to take up questions which readers may have and  bring out the errata for misprints and other such errors in the book.

So please go ahead and post your queries and questions you may have about Fast Track to OpenSolaris or about OpenSolaris itself.

Cheers,
Abhishek
Leader - Mumbai OpenSolaris Usergroup
*tr.im/mumbaiosug

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

Errata: 
#1: The link to Mumbai OpenSolaris group on page number is given as *tr.im/bosug But the actual link is *tr.im/mmosug (Page #88)

#2: Apart from VirtualBox package, which belongs to the /extra repository at *pkg.sun.com rest all packages which are said to be available in /extra are actually available in /release repository at *pkg.opensolaris.com/release (Page #29)


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2010)

FastTrack to OpenSolaris? 

I'm surely gonna get this issue of Digit.


----------



## bijesh123 (Feb 3, 2010)

HI, Thanks for the FAST TRACK TO OPEN SOLAR IS. Just started with IT.


----------



## hotdesert1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am trying to install Opensolaris on My desktop... through cd.
Its a P4 machine. While installing i am getting this thing on screen... some one pls explain what should i do???

*GNU BRUB version 0.97 (639k lower/2095294k upper memory)
[Minimal BASH-like editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible completions of a device/filename.]

grub> _*


----------



## swood (Feb 17, 2010)

whatever happened to the opensolaris geek hunt contest?has it been called
off? coz week 3 quiz is missing. i was really looking forward to it.-thanx


----------



## hotdesert1 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am stuck at this point now. someone pls help:

Sun OS release 5.11 Version snv_11b 64 bit
Copyright 1983-2009 Sun Microsystems, inc All rights reserved
Use is subject to license terms
Hostname: opensolaris
Remounting root read/write
Probing for device nodes...
Preparing live image for use
Requesting system maintenance mode
( see/lib/svc/share/README for more information )
Console login services cannot run
Enter username for system maintenance (control-d to bypass): jack
Enter jack password for system maintenance ( control-d to bypass)
Single-user privilege assigned to jack on.dev/console
Entering System maintenance Mode
Feb 18 04:35:55 su: 'surooot' succeeded for root on/dev/console
-bash: /usr/sbin/quota: No such file or directory
Sun Microsystems inx. Sun OS 5.11 snv_111b November 2008
-bash: /bin/mail: no such file or directory
-bash: /usr/bin/hostname: no such file or directory
root@:~#_

*{someone pls help what to do next so i cna proced with the installation}*


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2010)

The Fastrack was very good and detailed. Thanks Abhishek and i bought Digit, which i dis-continued when 9.9 bought Jasubhai, just looking at the OpenSolaris part


----------



## krabhishek (Feb 24, 2010)

swood said:


> whatever happened to the opensolaris geek hunt contest?has it been called
> off? coz week 3 quiz is missing. i was really looking forward to it.-thanx



Hi Swood. I appreciate your interest. Let me update you that the Week #3 quiz is already out online.

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




a_rahim said:


> The Fastrack was very good and detailed. Thanks Abhishek and i bought Digit, which i dis-continued when 9.9 bought Jasubhai, just looking at the OpenSolaris part



I am glad you liked it. Did you play around with OpenSolaris? How did you like it?

---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




hotdesert1 said:


> I am stuck at this point now. someone pls help:
> 
> Sun OS release 5.11 Version snv_11b 64 bit
> Copyright 1983-2009 Sun Microsystems, inc All rights reserved
> ...



Your system is starting in maintenance mode which should __not__ happen when you boot through a Live CD. Is it happening in persistence (as in even after a reboot)? Because you are successfully booting up so the media should not be bad.

after you get the root prompt try following commands

svcadm enable gdm

see if this helps you get the GUI.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

there is just one problem m facing ...fast track also didn`t helpd me in that.....

m using zte dialup modem..... dont knw how to configure it.....

and also hav some probs using pppd........sugggest any links to the prob if u can


----------



## krabhishek (Feb 24, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> there is just one problem m facing ...fast track also didn`t helpd me in that.....
> 
> m using zte dialup modem..... dont knw how to configure it.....
> 
> and also hav some probs using pppd........sugggest any links to the prob if u can



To be honest, I have never tried Dial-up modems on OpenSolaris. But now that you have asked, I will try to look for it and give you a heads up if I find something.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

krabhishek said:


> To be honest, I have never tried Dial-up modems on OpenSolaris. But now that you have asked, I will try to look for it and give you a heads up if I find something.




thnxxx for replying.......  it`ll b gr8 help if u`ll provide some help ovr it.....m just tryng to configure it from last two months , but still no success ....


----------



## nashpd (Mar 9, 2010)

How has the experience with OpenSolaris been so far?


----------



## vndprkh.09 (Mar 10, 2010)

hey when will this contest of geek hunt quiz will end and we will come to know of winners i am waiting for it eagerly...


----------



## hotdesert1 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have installed Open solaris on my machine. i am using cable broadband through Lan. the problem is i cant connect to internet in open solaris, while i can in windows7. can someone please help with the settings...


----------



## small ninja (Mar 15, 2010)

HOW TO ASK A QUESTION HERE?

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

HOW TO ASK A QUESTION HERE? I MEAN HOW I CAN ASK FOR HELP TO A PROBLEM OF MINE REGARDING OSs?


----------

